# Which ATV?  Honda, Yamaha, Kawaski



## eagle-eye (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking at getting me a new ATV before the 09-10 season. I have a 96 Fourtrax300 that has been a dream! no major problems at all, but it is going on 13 years old!

Which is the best?  I want a 4x4 that is Automatic and with Power Stearing and atleast 400 to 500cc.

I heard the Honda Fourman 500 is good, but I heard at higher speeds the power stearing will kill you.. is this true?

I was told the Yamaha Griz power stearing decreased at higher speeds.. does not the honda also decrease?

anyone know??

anyone know where is the best place to buy a new ATV around ATL or not too far?


----------



## EVL LS1 (Dec 18, 2008)

i got a 727cc yamaha raptor 700 gytr for sale =)


----------



## striper slug (Dec 18, 2008)

*atv*

whatever you do check out southern powersports in chattanooga before you buy, best prices in the area, worth the drive, the atl dealers are worse than car lots with their add on fees


----------



## Robert28 (Dec 19, 2008)

eagle-eye said:


> Looking at getting me a new ATV before the 09-10 season. I have a 96 Fourtrax300 that has been a dream! no major problems at all, but it is going on 13 years old!
> 
> Which is the best?  I want a 4x4 that is Automatic and with Power Stearing and atleast 400 to 500cc.
> 
> ...



i just bought an 08 Honda Rubicon about 3 weeks ago. i've ownded a 350 Rancher and a 500 Foreman but this is by far the best 4 wheeler i've owned! the automatic tranny is the cat's meow to say the least. i know many people say that a Rubicon and a Foreman have about the same power but from someone whos owned both, its not even close. the Rubicon will get up and move! my friend who's 6'1 350lbs rode it yesterday and said he had it up to 52mph and it was still slowly climbing but he had to get out of it because he ran out of road. ive heard they can run 55-58. my 4 wheeler doesnt have power steering and ive never ridden one that has had it but heard its a heck of a feature to have. i personally have no trouble steering easily without it but then again i dont know what im missing since ive never driven a 4 wheeler that had power steering. i see you're looking at Honda, Yamaha, and Kawasaki so ill give you my opinion of those 3. 

Honda- get the rubicon, its worth the $800 difference over the Foreman. you have low range, and the smoothest auto tranny in the business. this thing would pull my truck around the yard if i wanted it to! for 09 they also have the power steering option for the Rubicons. no independant rear suspension but i wouldnt want a 4 wheeler with it anyways as i use mine for work 90% of the time. i paid $6,300 for an 08 in olive green. the 09's are about $450 more but they didnt have any in green at the time so i went with the 08. 

Yamaha- they have a new 550 Grizzly out this year that's as sweet as the 700 Grizzly. you also get a nice hefty price tag along with it too. i could have bought a brand new Honda Rincon 680 in cammo($300 option) for the same exact money Yamaha wants for a non-cammo 550 Grizzly. sweet 4 wheeler but i wouldnt spend the money for it. this is coming from a guy that acctually WANTED to buy a Yamaha this last time but just couldnt come to grips with their pricing. 

Kawasaki- in my opinion if you're looking at a Kawasaki, i wouldnt bother with anything else then looking at a Brute Force 750. that is one bad mama jama but might be too big since you said you wanted a 400-500cc. dealer in my town is selling 08's for $5,800 right now!!!

give a hard look to a Suzuki King Quad 500. i had it narrowed down to that and the Rubicon after i was scared away by Yamaha's pricing. the king quad is one of the best performing 4 wheelers and a couple years ago it won the ATV shootout in the 500 class. 

is you want a great deal on a Honda, drive to Honda of Sumter in Sumter, SC. the people are first class there and from my research, they are matching and sometimes BEATING those folks in TN who everyone talks about so much. dont forget about the sales tax GA will stick you with if you buy out of state. also that dealership in TN makes their money on accessories and ive heard they will bother you to death about adding stuff on when you go to buy from them.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 19, 2008)

Yamaha !!!


----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 19, 2008)

yamaha grzz 4x4 400 o8 model had since summer and i love it


----------



## hammerz71 (Dec 20, 2008)

You should also consider a Can-Am.  I've got an '06 Outlander 400XT and with my fat butt on it (270 lbs.) I top out about 3 mph faster than my 160 lb. buddy on his 500 cc Honda Foreman.
I've also gone through stuff with the auto locking 4x4 system and had to stop to pull him out.
A lot of new technology on the Can-Am's.  The 400 is plenty ATV for me but it's available in a 550, 650 & the fastest ATV on the planet, the Outlander 800...


----------



## Lead Poison (Dec 22, 2008)

Honda Foreman TRX 500 with power steering-best, most reliable ATV you can buy! I"ll take reliability over speed any day of the week!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 23, 2008)

Go with a Honda.


----------



## woodland warrior (Dec 23, 2008)

hummdaddy said:


> yamaha grzz 4x4 400 o8 model had since summer and i love it




x2


----------



## TJay (Dec 23, 2008)

browning7wsm said:


> yamaha !!!



x 2!


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote "I have a 96 Fourtrax300 that has been a dream! no major problems at all, but it is going on 13 years old!"

You answered your own question dude.  Honda has been doing it longer and better than anyone else.  No need to change man.  Ive never experienced steering issues with mine and i do close to 48 mph in my 450 foreman which is geared for torque.  Steering has more to do with tires and air pressure i believe.  I mean how much do you want to turn when your going fast anyways, unless your just really wanting to feel what asphalt does to your face at 50 mph.

Stick with the proven winner - honda all day everyday!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 23, 2008)

Destin Bound said:


> Quote "I have a 96 Fourtrax300 that has been a dream! no major problems at all, but it is going on 13 years old!"
> 
> You answered your own question dude.  Honda has been doing it longer and better than anyone else.  No need to change man.  Ive never experienced steering issues with mine and i do close to 48 mph in my 450 foreman which is geared for torque.  Steering has more to do with tires and air pressure i believe.  I mean how much do you want to turn when your going fast anyways, unless your just really wanting to feel what asphalt does to your face at 50 mph.
> 
> Stick with the proven winner - honda all day everyday!



I agree.  Mine is a 1986 model and still no problems.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Dec 23, 2008)

Destin Bound said:


> Quote "I have a 96 Fourtrax300 that has been a dream! no major problems at all, but it is going on 13 years old!"
> 
> You answered your own question dude.  Honda has been doing it longer and better than anyone else.  No need to change man.  Ive never experienced steering issues with mine and i do close to 48 mph in my 450 foreman which is geared for torque.  Steering has more to do with tires and air pressure i believe.  I mean how much do you want to turn when your going fast anyways, unless your just really wanting to feel what asphalt does to your face at 50 mph.
> 
> Stick with the proven winner - honda all day everyday!



X 2!  You already answered your question, don't second guess yourself.  You can not beat a Honda


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 23, 2008)

*96 Honda 300 fourtrax*

Never had one problem with it.  Go with a Honda and you will not be disappointed.


----------



## bear-229 (Dec 23, 2008)

if you have the $$$ buy a can-am. without a doubt the best atv out there.


----------



## Trizey (Dec 23, 2008)

Honda for Southern Powersports...


----------



## duckdawgdixie (Dec 23, 2008)

go with a polaris better ride than anything else better 4 wheel drive than anything else and the 09s have more power than everybody else


----------



## dixiejacket (Dec 23, 2008)

*Atv*

I prefer Yamaha but certainly couldn't say anything bad about Honda.  Personally, wouldn't buy any brand other than these.


----------



## Deerhead (Jan 5, 2009)

Do your self a favor and check the Suzuki line.  I just upgraded my 1986 LT250 with a 2007 King Quad 450.  I wanted a new one plus needed a softer ride!  It goes faster than I want it too.  The 450 to the 750 uses the same frame.  Choose your options auto, power steering… liquid cooled, 4-wheel independent suspension, ample ground clearance,  fuel injection,… Choose your horse power (400, 450, 500, 750)!  Its manufactured in Rome, GA.  

I had my 450 up to 56mph and let off. My friend had his KQ750 up to 70mph.  So if speed is what you want the 750 has lots of it!  

Have fun shopping!


----------



## germag (Jan 5, 2009)

All of the Japanese machines are good. I've had Yamahas, Hondas, and Polaris (never again). The best machine I ever had...bar none...was a 1998 Yamaha Big Bear 350 with a high/low range and 5 speed transmission that got stolen. They don't make a machine like that any more, but if they did it would be all I'd buy. Since that old Big Bear isn't available any more I'll go with Honda from here on out. I have a 2007 420 Rancher ES that is an awesome machine. You can't beat the Hondas for pure reliability and quality. You just can't hardly kill 'em.


----------



## thanson (Jan 6, 2009)

HONDA,HONDA,HONDA or wish you bought a HONDA


----------



## Rivershot (Jan 6, 2009)

germag said:


> All of the Japanese machines are good. I've had Yamahas, Hondas, and Polaris (never again). The best machine I ever had...bar none...was a 1998 Yamaha Big Bear 350 with a high/low range and 5 speed transmission that got stolen. They don't make a machine like that any more, but if they did it would be all I'd buy. Since that old Big Bear isn't available any more I'll go with Honda from here on out. I have a 2007 420 Rancher ES that is an awesome machine. You can't beat the Hondas for pure reliability and quality. You just can't hardly kill 'em.



I bought a new Big bear 400 in November, no high-low but it is geared very low, starting out in first with good traction will give you whip lash. It came with Mud Lites and is 2wh-4wh or 4 wheel with diff lock and independent rear susp. If top speed is what you want look else where, if you want stump pulling, mud bogging power you can't beat it, it also fits in the bed of my truck with 3 tool boxes (1 cross and 2 side) with the gate up.


----------



## btt202 (Jan 6, 2009)

honda 500 FE camo out the door $$$$$4999 http://www.southernhonda.com/


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Jan 6, 2009)

as an ATV Safety Instructor, I have ridden just about everything.  My opinion is to go to each showroom and find the one that fits you. If you have friends or family that has ATV's test ride as many as you can.  That is what I did when I bought mine.  Was looking at the Yamaha Grizley 660 or the Kawasaki Praire 700.  Decided on the 700 due to a wider wheelbase.  The 660 seemed too top heavy to me.  Also decide what will the primary use for the ATV be?  Just my $.02

For what its worth, Most of the hondas here in the South are made about 8 miles from my house here in SC.


----------



## jkdodge (Jan 10, 2009)

Just to throw this out there. There is a new company that is actually located out of Ga. The name on the Bike is CrossRunner. I just bought three of them two for my boys and a 250 for me. These little bikes for the money are awsome. They are made in China but from  what ive been told most all parts are the same as yamaha


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 10, 2009)

HONDAHONDAHNONDAHONDAHONDAHONDAHONDAHONDAHONDAHONDAHONDAHONDAHONDAHONDAHONDAHONDAHONDAHONDAHONDA, 

OH DID I SAY      HONDAHONDAHONDAHONDAHONDA

I  have had a honda  300 since about 95' a 400 fourman since 99' a recon since about 2000, never had any problems 
I have had a rhino since 04' , and already been in the shop .
You answered your own question , you had it for 13 years !!


----------



## Allen Waters (Jan 10, 2009)

honda. by far the most reliable and highest resale value.


----------



## Buano (Jan 10, 2009)

eagle-eye said:


> no major problems at all, but it is going on 13 years old!



If you have been happy with your current ATV & it has no major problems, why on earth would you buy a new machine??? 13 years old doesn't wear out an ATV. The better question is how many miles on it? If it's worn out, then yes, it's time to shop. If not, don't let the sales-pitches take your money.

ATVs are worse than pick-ups for people being brand-loyal. Asking riders what's a good machine is like asking a Harley rider what he thinks about a Yamaha. It borders on religious fanaticism. If you are seriously shopping check out all the brands, narrow your choices to 2 specific models YOU like, then price-shop.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jan 10, 2009)

HONDA ! ! ! !  I own a Honda car (Civic), truck (Tacoma)and ATV ! If the big three built an ATV, it wouldn't last 6 months !


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Honda*

HONDA HONDA HONDA HONDA. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
been there and done that. Nothin' beats a HONDA


----------



## germag (Jan 10, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> HONDA ! ! ! !  I own a Honda car (Civic), truck (Tacoma)and ATV ! If the big three built an ATV, it wouldn't last 6 months !



Honda builds Tacomas now?  When did that happen? The two Tacomas I had were both built by Toyota.


----------



## letshunt20 (Jan 12, 2009)

a yammaha or a honda


----------



## redhead351 (Jan 12, 2009)

go with a honda i have a 2002 honda foreman with 5200 miles on it. still runs like it did the day i bought it. i also have a 2001 honda rancher with 6000 miles and it still runs great.


----------



## Tigweldr (Jan 21, 2009)

I have always had Hondas and one Yamaha, but just bought this 08 Kawasaki 750 4x4. 
It's the real deal...






[/IMG]


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't know about power steering but I bought an 08 honda 4x4 420 fuel injected w/ electric shift a few months ago and really like it.Steers very good w/out power.Had a yamaha big bear 4x4 full time before.It was a very good machine but did steer hard.


----------



## turbogt (Jan 22, 2009)

Deerhead said:


> Do your self a favor and check the Suzuki line.  I just upgraded my 1986 LT250 with a 2007 King Quad 450.  I wanted a new one plus needed a softer ride!  It goes faster than I want it too.  The 450 to the 750 uses the same frame.  Choose your options auto, power steering… liquid cooled, 4-wheel independent suspension, ample ground clearance,  fuel injection,… Choose your horse power (400, 450, 500, 750)!  Its manufactured in Rome, GA.
> 
> I had my 450 up to 56mph and let off. My friend had his KQ750 up to 70mph.  So if speed is what you want the 750 has lots of it!
> 
> ...


----------



## The Buggman (Jan 23, 2009)

My 1996 Big Bear 350 still running strong, but Honda is not a bad choice.  Your money....


----------



## germag (Jan 23, 2009)

The Buggman said:


> My 1996 Big Bear 350 still running strong, but Honda is not a bad choice.  Your money....



That old Big Bear 350 is one of the best ATVs ever built. I loved mine.....then some worthless waste of a human skin pond scum piece of garbage scumbag thief stole it. I hope he wrecked it and broke his neck.


----------



## Spinnerbait Nate (Jan 24, 2009)

HONDA ENOUGH SAID!!!  2007 HONDA 680,1300 miles no problems at all, i pull a 500lb harrow to plant food plots with no problem. i can ride through deep ruts with one hand[because the other hand is holding a beer] rides like a dream. NO DOUBT HONDA!!!


----------



## hogmorton (Jan 24, 2009)

I guess you want the bike type but... we got a Rhino this year. It is easy to load and has more power than I ever imagined. and you don't get a cramp in your leg swinging it over the bike. Course I am a bit older than some. Sometimes you can get a year to pay with no interest. Carries lots of gear. Haven't got it stuck yet.


----------



## gwaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Find a good 1986 Honda 250 Fourtrax......can go anywhere and never quits!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 8, 2009)

love my 05 Grizzly 660


----------



## Rednec (Jul 8, 2009)

For Honda go to Southern Honda Motorsports, in Nashville.   I have one of reach Honda 350 Rancher & Yamaha Bear 400 auto, i like the Yamha better, more power & smaller footprint.


----------



## Woodscrew (Jul 8, 2009)

You can't beat a Honda.

Lawrencville Honda gave me a great deal on mine. They beat everyones price by hundreds of dallors. I would buy from them again.


----------



## Gadget (Jul 8, 2009)

I've got a 2005 Suzuki KingQuad 700, have about 8,000 miles on it !!  Been a great machine, if I were going to buy a new one today I would probably go buy another KingQuad.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jul 8, 2009)

deerehauler said:


> love my 05 Grizzly 660



what he said, it is a man or at least mine is


----------



## 93f1fiddy (Jul 8, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> honda ! ! ! !  I own a honda car (civic), truck (tacoma)and atv ! If the big three built an atv, it wouldn't last 6 months !



x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stev (Jul 8, 2009)

Honda .2009 680 /for reliability .





added rear bumper & 2'' reciever hitch




added front bumper




added 2'' lift


----------



## The Big Z (Jul 8, 2009)

I would seriously look at the Suzuki's.  My next one will be the 750 Axi.  Currently own 2 Polaris's


----------



## deer slayer 82 (Jul 8, 2009)

Stick with a Honda. I've had 4 of them and never had any problems.


----------



## DUCKAHOLIC86 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm not knockin you honda boys and for what you want to do, prolly will last you another 13 years if you go with honda again. Yamaha, take a look at the grizzly line up. Kawasaki, its to big for what you said you wanted but the brute force line up. Polaris, don't even waste your time lookin. But I'll stick with my can am, if you ever ride one, nothing else compares. Would seriously reccommend taking a look, badest atv's out there period.


----------



## Allen Waters (Jul 24, 2009)

I might have already said it but, HONDA IS THE BEST BY FAR!!!


----------



## JW2 (Aug 10, 2009)

We have an 07 Foreman 500 4x4 and LOVE it! Would never own anything else. Have not had any problems with it and it has more that enough power for anything you want to do! In fact, we have used it to pull out many other ATV's! Good luck on your search!!


----------



## thomasr (Aug 11, 2009)

eagle-eye said:


> Looking at getting me a new ATV before the 09-10 season. I have a 96 Fourtrax300 that has been a dream! no major problems at all, but it is going on 13 years old!
> 
> Which is the best?  I want a 4x4 that is Automatic and with Power Stearing and atleast 400 to 500cc.
> 
> ...



I have a well used 91 Honda Fourtrax.  I finally have to do some work to it.  Gotta replace a brake cable and might as well put some new brake shoes on the rear...that'll be the second time.  I'll probably have to get some new tires next year.  Other than that, gas and oil.  I'm impressed with Suzukis but I think I'll always own a Honda.


----------



## Tank1202 (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a '93 300 Foreman 4x4 that still runs as strong as the day I got it. The only thing I've done to it was put the '88 cams in it, and the normal maintance. But I had to buy an '08 500 Foreman this spring for my self. Handed down the 300 to my son. I hope I get the same out of this one.


----------



## trckdrvr (Aug 18, 2009)

'08 Yamaha Grizzly 700 4x4 with eps.....Great machine
 Liquid cooled
 Independent rear suspension
 Fuel injected
 Power steering..you can actaully ride it threw the woods and drink a cup of coffee and steer with 1 hand.


----------



## Odd Thomas (Sep 5, 2009)

I have a 2000 Yamaha Kodiak and the fan for the radiator went out  and they want 650.00 dollars for a replacement.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 5, 2009)

Suzuki is by far the most dependable ive ever had


----------



## frdstang90 (Sep 8, 2009)

Honda the only way to go.  I have an 07 420 Rancher 4x4 and love it.


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Sep 11, 2009)

*yamaha*



TJay said:


> x 2!



x whatever.Have 2 Kodiaks and they have been super reliable.


----------



## Stumper (Sep 12, 2009)

Honda.


----------



## RiverBassin (Sep 14, 2009)

Polaris...if you ride deep!


----------



## GAdeadEye (Oct 6, 2009)

I find it sad that you can't find anything made in the USA anymore, that being said get a Honda.


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 6, 2009)

GAdeadEye said:


> I find it sad that you can't find anything made in the USA anymore, that being said get a Honda.



Polaris and artic cat are USA companies although the engines are Japanese.  Hondas are at least assembled in USA, don't know about others.


----------

